# What is the most bad ass thing you've ever done?



## short circuit

What is the most bad ass thing you've ever done?


----------



## atamagasuita

Bad ass?? I dont know if its bad ass, but i think its being clumsy?? I always gets in trouble for being myself.  (EMBARASSING EXPERIENCES)

1. Omg.. its really embarassing. >_____< But i have lots of embarassing experiences in my life that i always unintentionally get myself in trouble. like i dont really mean it. I dont know, whats wrong with me.. 

1.1 I made a student teacher cry because she told us to shut up at class and everyone shuts up.. then my bird which i bought outside the school flew out and i followed it and everyone got troubled searching for the bird and the teacher blamed me for that.. she sent me to another section (unintentional trouble)

1. Geez, this is really embarassing ahaha. (HS) my bestfriend and i was entering a public comfort room, i was so bad ass lol, i just, i was a tomboy before i guess, i just kick the CR's door with my feet, and then the door opened, and there's a group of guys circling around, showing their dicks to each other.. checking whose got the biggest i guess? xD (geez thats so funny hahahha) my bff suddenly screamed and run. hahahah. and i just followed her. lol. and then, we shared it to my group of friends. 
after one day, its not actually a big deal for me.. but my friend bring it up again, and she told me that she had mentioned what happened yesterday to her mother.. and her mother told her, to tease those guys.. that we seen their thing. xD so, i told my friend.. oh thats a great idea! (i was actually an ISTP before. ) and then, we entered the canteen and (this is embarassing i wanna hide hahaha. xD) well, the group of guys are our batchmates, same age but different section. so there. we shouted, "Oooh its so big! very big.." xD
then we ran. lol. shit, i remembered these things. dammit. its not something to be really proud of.  then after that, my bff is really paranoid u know, i dont know. shit.. then there another thing happened again. its my bffs fault actually. Im just the doer u know.. damn that girl!  then were checking some of their papers, and shit. OmG. i left a note of how big we saw the guy's thing is. then my teacher saw it. ofcourse im the one who wrote it, and yeah. he scolded me.  (i was embarassing. >__< and then i dont know, from that time on, i always bumped with guy who i wrote that letter.. geez.

2. another one, i was chewing bubble gum during the class and my teacher saw me, she made me stand, and asked me a question rgdg the lesson, and i actually answered it. (because im really good at common sense answers) then she asked me why am i chewing bubble gum?! then i suddenly put my bubble gum on top of my mouth looking like i swallowed it. xD and she was shocked. she made me say, "Ahhh".. and i said "Ahh" and she thought i really swallowed it. xD
My friend thought i swallowed it too, then after the class, they saw me chewing the same bubble gum. and i told them i didnt swallow. 

3. I dont think this is a bad ass, i was tomboy i guess in HS.. my bff and i was walking in a corridor, and theres someone, thats blocking our way, and he is seating in the chair, and omg.. i kicked the chair, and told him, "excuse" (in a dead tone of voice) 

OmG. i am really a different person before. hahah. ;D and when i looked back my pics during HS.. i really look like a tomboy.  but i am not.. 

4. My bff and i sent our teacher to be suspended out of school because he is gay and he gets money from us. (were just losers that time, no position in any commitee, thats why its so funny when the principal asked us, are you president of what club???? <nothing xD> were just bold losers who wants to make a change in the school, unsung heroine)

5. I shouted at my teacher because she is really bitch. Im actually the quiet type that time u know.. like i dont really fight with anyone, but my teacher is so saying bad thing about me.. that i suddenly shouted her at her face, that made her shocked and shut her mouth.. and everyone was shocked too.  (because i was already having problems at home that time, yet that effin teacher, added up) (oh its because ive done something stupid like i should not wet the blackboard but i did.. which is non sense)

6. I got sent to the faculty room. i cannot remember why.

7. College, stupid move. I am knocking one room, i really thought my classmates were all there.. and they dont open the door.. i thought theyre just making fun of me, that i knocked very hard. .. ;( and the door opened. the terror teacher pops in, and shes very angry. i was sent to the guidance counselor for the first time in college, i thought i wont be doing embarassing experience again but i just did.

8. My friends and i got scolded because my NF classmate sees as smoking inside the campus, and she hates us. a lot. so yeah ( but i dont really smoke, yeah i smoke but im not a smoker, i just like to taste the chocolate flavored cigarette) then, got scolded again because were late from playing dota. XD and i got scolded again because i cut classes. and i got almost failing grade. (i never had one, so my teacher was really disappointed at me..)

8.8 and another teacher scolded me from posting an edited picture of my two male classmates kissing each other in our school forum. i thought it was funny but its not. T___T

9. At work, i cut my work with my office fling mate, end of work is 6pm. my fling mate and I was chatting and i told him i am so bored.. and we joked we should just go out.. then we went out, thinking its just abreak,, but we never come back.  it was only 4pm.. and we went to his apartment.. whew, and there you go. haaha.  then 6:15pm, someone;s calling on my phone. my boss. T_________T asking where i am?? i invented stories ofcourse and made it.  but shes going to meet me and a friend that day after.

10. Today at work , im so very unproffessional. i hate myself a lot. i use smartphone a lot at work. then my boss called me. (im working at a client..) and.... yeah i stopped using my phone ever since then.... but i still go out every one hour because it makes me sleepy. because my job is very boring.. and mundane.. and i sometimes surf personal stuffs on office pc.  
and....  my boss will talk to me next week tuesday. i hate myself a lot.  damn its so boring. i finish my task very well. and i finish it before the deadline.. then my senior asked me.. youre an IT before right? yes... then he asked me, i shouldnt be using google translate because the texts on the document might be sending via google's server (in japanese language), i cannot explain myself very well. but i told him, its not possible because im not logged in, and besides who cares what i am translating lol. xD he thought im a hacker.. and he is impressed how fast i finish my task. because duhh. its just simple. lol copy paste. bullshit. its sooooo boring and i always feel sleepy! and now you wont even let me use an internet nor gg translate.. i didnt anymore use my cellphone... WTFFFFF! 

Im such a loser.


----------



## HGy

I once jay walked in broad daylight. It was exhilarating.


----------



## short circuit

Lol. What is your mbti or ennegram? Don't see it listed


----------



## short circuit

Lol. atamagasuita what is your mbti or enneagram? Don't see


----------



## atamagasuita

User24 said:


> Lol. atamagasuita what is your mbti or enneagram? Don't see


Guess by my experience


----------



## Bunny

I joined PerC.


----------



## short circuit

Are you an ESFP?


----------



## The red spirit

I'm too bad ass to answer this


----------



## Angelo

i won a NAGA match within 10 seconds against a higher level fighter


----------



## Mange

oh my gosh so many I simply cannot choose


----------



## short circuit

atamagasuita said:


> guess by my experience


esfp?


----------



## atamagasuita

User24 said:


> esfp?


You're right!! Hahaha. Joke. I don't knoe also.


----------



## Ryosuke93

Leave a bad career path despite years of preparatory school work, family and relative obligations, friendships, and everyone telling me not to.


----------



## Runtk

Does running from the cops and shining a bright flashlight count? Eventually I did surrender and get a minor beating while handcuffed, but it was Christmas and we all chalked it up to a misunderstanding.(cop who was punching me while handcuffed, was like your really lucky I didn't shoot you, I sarcastically said ya I am awfully lucky. I really don't think he had the balls to shoot me in the back.)


----------



## atamagasuita

I moved to a different culture country with different language by myself 
And i bungee jump! XD yeeeha!


----------



## AliceKettle

I’m really not all that adventurous, to be honest, but every once in a great while, I’ll do something daring, bold, reckless, or stupid to get some kind of adrenaline rush. When I go to amusement parks, I’d always want to ride the biggest rollercoaster. 
On a few occasions, I walked home alone in the dead of night on a lonely street. Ten years ago at summer camp when I was thirteen, I challenged myself to rock climb all the way to the top of the rock mountain/jungle gym with a harness for a zip line, so I could slide across to the other side, and this was a big deal for me to prove that I could accomplish to myself because I was born with mild hemiplegic spastic CP, which significantly weakens my right arm and leg. 
I was that kid who always got lost by wandering off from my parents when we went on vacations, or to the store. 
When I was little, I used to want to do everything that my little brothers did, being the only sister. We used to hit each other, kick each other, and throw things at each other when we got into fights with each other as little kids all the time, and I would often get the upper hand and win, in spite of my physical weaknesses. I used to go to the metro parks, swim in dirty rivers, and walk underneath a tunnel/cave by a pond in my neighborhood to get that thrill. My friend and I once got lost in another neighborhood by walking through the woods when we were ten. She wanted to go and pretend she was poor to get strangers’ attention, and I just wanted to find our way back home. We ended up finding our way back home, and doing it my way. 

LOL! I’m not really that much of a badass, but at least I’m not self-deluded that I actually am like Mac either:





https://youtu.be/dATJN3QObrE


----------



## Acadia

I think the dumbest thing I've done in my career - but one that really does highlight Se - was re-release a great horned owl into the wild without protective gloves. it was videotaped and broadcast on television. if i'd gotten taloned my career probably would've been highly scrutinized if not over, not to mention the blood that would've gotten everywhere. and I couldn't show my insecurities either! damn my low-Te and forgetting my gloves at work. But hey, it worked out okay. 

I think based on my adventures, things like tracking wolves and working up-close and personal with them, working with and releasing bats and birds of prey, and even wrangling chipmunks. It all feels pretty normal to me at this point, but sometimes I have to remind myself how far I've come in this world and that very few of these experiences are typical to day to day people. little things like a mini bike tour from Montana to Idaho. it's all pretty cool and some days it doesn't even feel like it's all happened.


----------



## Rascal01

I grew up in Detroit and lived to talk about it. Been to war several times but Detroit was a lot worse than war. I think it still is.


----------



## Amine

Hard to say, I've actually done a lot of bad ass shit. 

I guess the first that will always come to mind is that I swam really far out into the ocean when I was 18. I was with 2 friends, we were all on the swim team. I was the one egging them on, telling them to keep going and going. I don't know how far we swam, but I do know that the people on the shore could no longer see us, because that is why someone called 911. When we came back we got yelled at by the coast guard, who said they were about to send a helicopter out to search for us.

My drug experiences of my early 20s also pretty noteworthy. There was the time I grew my own batch of psychedelic mushrooms and spent a month or two just popping them whenever I felt like it. Or the times I used to draw a hot bath and take 5 salvia trips in a row. Look on youtube for videos of salvia trips; I don't think you'll ever see anyone doing more than 1 at a time. Then there were the times I mixed cough syrup with ammonia and naphthalene to get to the main ingredient, drank it and met God. Stuff like that used to be pretty routine for me.

Or maybe there was the time I quit my career out of the blue one day with virtually no warning so I could become a full time zen buddhist, lived in darkness for weeks, came out reborn, didn't work for the next 3 years, lived a life of absolute leisure on my savings, and then successfully restarted my life from scratch when the need arose.

I always go hard in life. These days I've channeled it into safer pathways. I'm going through some school again. I've cleanly aced 7 tests in a row now, which I can tell you no one else is even close to doing. Class averages in the 70s. I'm not saying this was easy. I've worked my ass off for it. My philosophy is that this is indeed partly about showmanship. I'm building a brand.


----------



## Acadia

Amine said:


> My drug experiences of my early 20s also pretty noteworthy. There was the time I grew my own batch of psychedelic mushrooms and spent a month or two just popping them whenever I felt like it. Or the times I used to draw a hot bath and take 5 salvia trips in a row. Look on youtube for videos of salvia trips; I don't think you'll ever see anyone doing more than 1 at a time. Then there were the times I mixed cough syrup with ammonia and naphthalene to get to the main ingredient, drank it and met God. Stuff like that used to be pretty routine for me.
> 
> Or maybe there was the time I quit my career out of the blue one day with virtually no warning so I could become a full time zen buddhist, lived in darkness for weeks, came out reborn, didn't work for the next 3 years, lived a life of absolute leisure on my savings, and then successfully restarted my life from scratch when the need arose.
> 
> I always go hard in life. These days I've channeled it into safer pathways. I'm going through some school again. I've cleanly aced 7 tests in a row now, which I can tell you no one else is even close to doing. Class averages in the 70s. I'm not saying this was easy. I've worked my ass off for it. My philosophy is that this is indeed partly about showmanship. I'm building a brand.


shit, salvia's no joke. but pretty cool about the shrooms. 
congrats on your school stuff - i've tackled quite a lot of school but i'm not one to cleanly ace tests.


----------



## Lady Cypris

There was a heavy down pour with flash flooding ,low visibility, and lots of traffic. I was coming to a stop at a fully loaded four-way intersection when I decided to switch from the middle lane to the empty right lane. An eighteen-wheeler at the left side of the crossing road began to turn left, which was straight ahead of me. As I was coming to a stop my car began to hydroplane. I felt the car lurch left past the stop line and into the four-way intersection as the eighteen-wheeler was crossing. My car went from the right lane of my road to the far left, facing the crossing road from which the truck was emerging. I found myself skidding parallel to the passing truck. Instinct kicked in and my brain said "just steer." So, I steered through the skid. The car spun around behind the truck, then lurched past the truck in the opposite direction. Then, I managed to steer back to my destined position, just missing the truck at my side and the oncoming traffic. By the time to car actually came to a stop, I found myself in the far right firelane under the bridge. I was positioned perfectly, right next to the truck. It was at a second intersection. And if I had gone any further I would have crashed into a pole. This all happened in a matter of seconds, and I was so calm throughout the whole ordeal. I was kinda just focused on protecting my car. I don't have time or money to put it in the shop. Plus, I was late for work and didn't want to deal with the protocols for an accident. My brain gives me commands in the moment and I just follow them. So, I just drove away after that.


----------



## Bluezone

ISFP here,

I saved 18 lives during my 26 year life.

Most of them, are preventing death accidents from happening.
Few lives were saved from doing suicide.


----------



## JennyJukes

Drank juice before I paid for it.


----------



## KJL

I went skydiving back in Summer of 2016. As the plane ascended I began to get anxious. I was first up. Guy on my back with parachute had me scoot to edge of plane and dangle my legs out. The air was cold. Then suddenly I was falling from the sky and it was the....... most relaxing thing ever. Lower he asked me if I wanted him to do a few tricks. Of course I said yes and he did some crazy spins.


----------



## shameless

Um I have probably done Alotta insane things others would consider ‘badass’

I would say my ability to figuratively light myself on fire for my principles at various points probably would stand high.
This has ranged as to the what.


Misc dumb fuckery: Um I have given a tongue lashing to a fair share of people in my life ranging from middle school to all the way up to current. 

In my view probably the most badass thing I have done though is to embark on being a single mom to my daughters with the best I have had to give against various odds stacked against me and keep my general shit mainly together and do my best to teach them to be women!


----------



## HIX

I impersonated a police officer


----------



## TemP14y3R

I threw up in front of a ticket inspector on a train in Eastern Europe


----------



## The red spirit

TemP14y3R said:


> I threw up in front of a ticket inspector on a train in Eastern Europe


Is it any cooler to do that in Easter Europe than somewhere else?


----------



## TemP14y3R

The red spirit said:


> Is it any cooler to do that in Easter Europe than somewhere else?


Eastern Europeans love getting wasted roud: It's really fun to hang out with peeps from that region trust me.


----------



## The red spirit

TemP14y3R said:


> Eastern Europeans love getting wasted roud: It's really fun to hang out with peeps from that region trust me.


I asked about that, because I'm pretty much from Eastern Europe just to know if you had stereotypical views about it.


----------



## katnip

I crumpled up a piece of paper, stood back, and tossed it directly into the recycling bin.

Legendary.


----------



## TemP14y3R

I remember I climbed a random bridge with my friends I used to do parkour with in London


----------



## HIX

I stayed up until 9:00 PM once.


----------



## Ksiaze

I don't know what people define as badass.

Caused an injury using a crowbar, the individual was causing problems on my property, arguing, trying to intimidate me, so things happened.

I was speeding with my car, overtook 3 cars while there was a car going from infront, it was a close call.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I coated a stranger's bike with mash potatoes..


----------



## TeamPB

Ksiaze said:


> I don't know what people define as badass.
> 
> Caused an injury using a crowbar, the individual was causing problems on my property, arguing, trying to intimidate me, so things happened.
> 
> I was speeding with my car, overtook 3 cars while there was a car going from infront, it was a close call.


"Caused an injury using a crowbar, the individual was causing problems on my property, arguing, trying to intimidate me, so things happened."

hmmmmmm badass


----------



## soop

Its a toss up between strict (overhead) pressing my bodyweight (135...well technically I was 132 at the time I pressed 135) and benching 225.


----------



## HIX

Stayed up until 10:00 PM once


----------



## Pippi

Farted.


----------



## AnneM

Penny said:


> also once. i did like this Laurie Cabot mind meditation thing that is supposed to get your brain into alpha mode. then I played Battleship with a friend right after. I hit every battleship exactly. I got one miss out of the whole game. Man the girl I was playing with was pissed. Kinda badass in my opinion.


That was an *excellent* use of alpha brain mode!


----------



## Phil

Can non-SPs participate in this thread? I'm a bouncer in a former and broke a guy's nose with my fist for trying to spike a girl's drink.

Edit: Shid didn't mean to bump an old thread D:


----------



## Reila

I traveled to the other side of the world, quite literally, by myself. Staying alone in another country that doesn't speak the same language as me was quite the feat.


----------



## Pippi

MY ass only does admirable things.


----------



## Max

short circuit said:


> What is the most bad ass thing you've ever done?


What's the least stereotypical thing, you've ever done?


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Letting a friend chop medium-sized kindling with a keen, precision-edge machete.
Roughly 5 inches (more or less) from my bare foot, which was the steadying force. In the dark.
Yeah, reckless.


----------



## ryanbest

I didn't met with the person, who died after that.


----------



## Roslyn

Perform on stage and in front of cameras. 

Yeah, I'm not a badass. Can being able to do push ups while doing a handstand count toward badassery?


----------



## pwowq

I can only think of a moment during compulsory military service. When in line waiting for a commanding officer I overheard a conscript superior talking shit about me with someone else. I stepped out of line, walked up to the bastard and told him off.
_ - If you can't say it to my face, just shut the fuck up._
We never spoke again.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

I took a big poopoo outside in the woods


----------



## Bellerixx

I wonder if I stand up on stage performing alone could be considered as badass


----------



## Skimt

I made fun of my big sister, while she was applying makeup.


----------



## OrangeBlossom

the most badass thing I've ever done is teach inner city LA kids about nature. I wish it was something like write a book that was a bestseller, but mostly it involves reaching wary street kids about climate change. And that's really magical. I honestly want to interview them in ten years about climate change.


----------



## Snakebite

Jerkoff with a 102 fever.


----------



## HGy

I shot a deer in the heart 180 yards away in a standing position. Quarter angle shot. It was my first time dear hunting.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

It was no big feat or anything, but it was pretty stupid.
Me and my ESFP brother (he is a year younger than me) were at this amusement park a couple of years ago. There was this punching bag machine, which recorded how hard you hit.
Me and him watched a few other guys try it, and averaged around 300-400 points.
I didn't care too much about it, but my brother decided he would try and punch it, due to the fact that he was a former football player in high school, and still has that strength from training.
He attempted it, and got a score of 360 points.

He then went on and on about how tough he was, and how he would whoop me in a fight if we ever got into one.
He then told me to try it, to which I replied that I didn't feel like it. But after a few minutes of him making fun of me, I changed my mind.
So, I took my hands out of my pockets, and then I hit the bag. I scored 700 points.

He didn't speak with me for a few minutes after that lol


----------

